
Paper Minecraft v11.3 (Minecraft 2D) - ateesdalejr
https://scratch.mit.edu/projects/10128407/
======
ateesdalejr
In the most basic form it's a version of Minecraft that runs in an interpreted
language called "Scratch" the interpreter runs on Flash which in itself is a
virtual machine which in turn runs on your OS which runs on hardware. Sound
really complicated and bloated yet? You can look at the source code by
clicking the button "See Inside". (Be warned it may cause fan spinning and lag
if you don't have a fairly beefy CPU)

